# Pacers vs. Raptors bet



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I know we don't really have a rivalry with Raptors fans, but it doesn't matter, I wanna do this! I say for the game tomorrow if the Pacers lose we use Raptors avatars for a week and if we win they use Pacers avatars for a week. Just a typical bet, nothing to special, but it's fun, if you're in post here.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm looking for a new Pacers avatar already.....:laugh: .....

but i still predict a Raptors win.....just cuz Carlisle made me sick of what he did to Vince and his comments bout feeling comfortable playing Artest over Vince.....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Interested.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

k, so far we've got it like this

Pacers fans:
TicN9neZ8
MillerTime

Raptors fans:
JL2002
speedythief

hopefully this list grows, I have a feeling it will since there are a lot of raptors fans on these boards.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh, and most Raptors fans have a healthy dislike for Isiah Thomas, so there is a little rivalry. Especially when Isiah tried to fight Mo Pete last year in the middle of the game. Way to be, Isiah. Who was it that Mo tripped, Harrington? Isiah would've got beat. Mo is a Flint boy, he ain't putting up with Thomas! Anyways, I know Thomas left town, but still, there might be some lingering feud between Mo and Al. So that should be enough.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Oh, and most Raptors fans have a healthy dislike for Isiah Thomas, so there is a little rivalry. Especially when Isiah tried to fight Mo Pete last year in the middle of the game. Way to be, Isiah. Who was it that Mo tripped, Harrington? Isiah would've got beat. Mo is a Flint boy, he ain't putting up with Thomas! Anyways, I know Thomas left town, but still, there might be some lingering feud between Mo and Al. So that should be enough.


A lot of Pacers fans have a dislike for Isiah to. I didn't know about a feud between Mo and Al though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Im up for it.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> A lot of Pacers fans have a dislike for Isiah to.


True that man. He put our team years behind schedule just like he did in Toronto and apparently doing in New York. (Why did he get cocky and deal Van Horn??) The difference between Indiana and Toronto in post-Isiah era is, we hired Carlisle who put us back on track, while Toronto has gone thru more idiot coaches. lol


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

We need to find another Raptors fan then.

And gotta match up before the game


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> We need to find another Raptors fan then.
> 
> And gotta match up before the game


count me in


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

sure count me in


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I am in! :grinning:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

You know big Reisedogg is in on this man.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll sign up, what the hey!


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

Raptor fan
and I'm in


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Pacers fans:
TicN9neZ8
MillerTime
R-Star
Indystarza
reisedogg

Raptors fans:
JL2002
speedythief
DAllat
slasher
MrTasty
DINOSAUR

here is the list so far, I'll try to figure out matchups before the game, hopefully we get close to an even number of match ups.


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm in, what are these raptors fans thinking?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

theres goin to be alot of pacer avators around here this week


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm in. Raptors Fan
:yes:


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm in i guess... raptors fan


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Pacers fans:
TicN9neZ8
MillerTime
R-Star
Indystarza
reisedogg
pacersrule03

Raptors fans:
JL2002
speedythief
DAllat
slasher
MrTasty
DINOSAUR
carter182
open mike
Budweiser_Boy

k, here is everybody that is in, we don't have even match ups so pretty much which ever side loses can choose their avatars, they just have to be one to represent the winning team in some way. It's just a one week deal, so after next Tuesday you can go back to your original ones.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors: 27-36, 2-8 in last 10
Pacers: 47-16, best record in the league, oh fire right now


Yeah count me in.... Raptors btw...


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Raptors: 27-36, 2-8 in last 10
> Pacers: 47-16, best record in the league, oh fire right now
> 
> ...


k, I'll put you in, I gotta go to work now, can't follow the game, damn....


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

You cant have a raptors event like this without including VC15!..Im in!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm in if it's not too late.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Pacers fans:*
TicN9neZ8
MillerTime
R-Star
Indystarza
reisedogg
pacersrule03
Pacers Fan
PacersguyUSA

*Raptors fans:*
JL2002
speedythief
DAllat
slasher
MrTasty
DINOSAUR
carter182
open mike
Budweiser_Boy
VinceCarter15


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll take the bet if it's not too late.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Come on Indy fans, we are the better team, let's show some [email protected] and bet them. I can't believe a 9th place team has MORe people willing to make a avator bet then a 1st........ what is going on!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!*Raptors fans:*
> JL2002
> speedythief
> DAllat
> ...


Show those Indiana avators!!!

Man, this board is gonna be looking sexy this week!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Show those Indiana avators!!!
> ...


lol, I'll probably forget that some of them are Raptors fans and think we have new posters, haha.


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

Good game
unfortunatly my boys couldn't pull through.

We should make this bet every time we play eachother, just to add a little spice to things


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> Good game
> unfortunatly my boys couldn't pull through.
> 
> We should make this bet every time we play eachother, just to add a little spice to things


I'm up for it. It only makes it fair for you guys to have another chance to win, esspicially for a game at the ACC.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

done

(jermaine avatar)


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> Good game
> unfortunatly my boys couldn't pull through.
> 
> We should make this bet every time we play eachother, just to add a little spice to things


yeah, we do this with the Pistons fans sometimes to, I figured I'd start it up with you guys since there seem to be a lot of raptors fans on the boards, thanx for following through with it guys.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<---------------
Is this alright, or were you looking for something else?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> <---------------
> Is this alright, or were you looking for something else?


that's cool, as long as it reps the Pacers in some way and a Reggie avatar definitely does the job.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> <---------------
> Is this alright, or were you looking for something else?


Thats my Reggie slam picture you thief. I guess I should have figured this would happen from your name.:upset: 

All playing aside, this was a good game. I thought the Raps might pull it out but chocked in OT. You guys are playing well as of late.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Thats my Reggie slam picture you thief. I guess I should have figured this would happen from your name.:upset:


:2fing: 
I am not a crook!


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

should've count as a tie....:laugh: .....

 11:06pm....i'll take this off tml at this time!!...and next time i'll see y'all with the Raptors avatar..... 

great game....still hate Rick....


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats my Reggie slam picture you thief. I guess I should have figured this would happen from your name.:upset:
> ...


I knew that avatar looked familiar, lol


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao those pacer avatars looks great on you guys.. keep em


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

It was hard but i changed to the pacer AV


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> I'm in i guess... raptors fan


ahem...


----------

